# 2010 Arnold Classic Live Webcast



## Arnold (Mar 4, 2010)

2010 Arnold Classic Live WebcastEveryone’s Invited: Bodybuilding.com Announces Free 2010 Arnold Classic & Internationals Webcast Brought to you by Ultimate Nutrition![ Webcast Player ][ Webcast Info ]  2010 Arnold Classic Show Info!The 2010 Arnold Sports Festival, the world’s largest multi-sport fitness weekend, will be held March 4-7. New in 2010 are Amateur Strongman, Amateur [...]

Read More...


----------



## Curt James (Mar 5, 2010)

*2010 Arnold Classic Webcast Main Page ??? Presented By Bodybuilding.com!*


----------



## Curt James (Mar 5, 2010)

Michelob Ultra was announced as a sponsor by Arnold. That got some laughs from the crowd.







But it looks like the brewing company is clearly marketing the fitness crowd.






_Keto?_


----------



## Arnold (Mar 5, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Michelob Ultra was announced as a sponsor by Arnold. That got some laughs from the crowd.
> 
> But it looks like the brewing company is clearly marketing the fitness crowd.
> 
> _Keto?_





actually that is a good sign, if a a bodybuilding show is getting a major beer sponsor maybe the sport will go somewhere!!!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 5, 2010)

*Ms. International 2010*

Dayana Cadeau 6th $2000
Betty Pariso 5th $3000
Lisa Aukland 4th $
Debi Laszewski 3rd $
Yaxeni Oriquen 2nd $13000
*Iris Kyle 1st place and the Ms. International title for a record-setting 5 times! $25,000*


----------



## Curt James (Mar 5, 2010)

Robert said:


> actually that is a good sign, if a a bodybuilding show is getting a major beer sponsor maybe the sport will go somewhere!!!



Agreed 100%. I was surprised when he read the beer's name and then surprised again when people laughed.

Not long ago, people were speculating that Cutler had signed a deal with Nike but then it turned out to be MD.

Man, I was really hoping Cutler was going to join athletes like Michael Jordan, Ronaldinho, LeBron James, Kobe Bryant, LaDainian Tomlinson, Lance Armstrong, skateboarder Paul Rodriguez Jr., and Formula One racer Michael Schumacher on Nike's payroll.

That would have been huge.

A pipe dream with the AAS witch hunt ongoing.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 6, 2010)

The 2010 Arnold Classic men's  pre-judging is LIVE right now!
2010 Arnold Classic Webcast Main Page ??? Presented By Bodybuilding.com!


----------



## twarrior (Mar 6, 2010)

These guys are awesome.. Talk about the 4 best built guys around.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 6, 2010)

*REPLAYS HERE:* Bodybuilding.com - 2010 Arnold Classic Webcast Replays Main Page!


----------

